
Attrs – The python library everyone needs (2016) - lordvigm
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2016/08/attrs.html
======
nicolashahn
If I'm not mistaken, python 3.7's data classes will make attrs mostly
obsolete?

------
mujvari
Thanks for the link. I’m just starting out in python so any tips are great.

